# [merged] boki and jimmy jackson for david wesley...



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

*boki and jimmy jackson for david wesley...*

610 just reported it....


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Another Rockets trade.....NO/HOU*

Hornets Get:
G/F Jim Jackson
F Boki Nachbar

Rockets Get: 
G David Wesley


Reported by Matt Jackson from SPorts Radio 610.

Good trade,improving the depth....BTW ppl,ROCKETS ARENT DONE TRADING PEOPLE!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

T-Mac will play SF?

Wesley is 34. JVG wants old player.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Wesley should be better running the point than Sura or Ty Lue. Good trade for the Hornets also so that they can start breaking in J.R. Smith.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Jim Jackson is better than Wesley. Then you also gave up Nachbar. I dont like it for the Rockets


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Nachbar was finished as a rocket anyway...no loss.

JJ = D-Wes


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

JJ > David Wesley!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Nachbar was finished as a rocket anyway...no loss.
> 
> JJ = D-Wes


I think Jackson is better, but if you think they are equal, how does the trade improve depth like you mentioned in your first post? You gave away a 24 year old backup with solid potential.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Jackson is better, but if you think they are equal, how does the trade improve depth like you mentioned in your first post? You gave away a 24 year old backup with solid potential.



Ok well...about the 24 year old backup with solid potential...HE WASN'T COMING BACK NEXT YEAR! About the depth,maybe I overstepped a bit,but I still like the trade,no matter how any1 wants to spin it.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

im am so frikin mad at the rockets wut the heck fire jeff van gundy..... jj had a home in houston and he was exepted and now.....


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I dont know why teams keep trading JJ hes a steady player and equals if not gets the edge over wesly. Bad trade for rockets i think they lost depth.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

reported it happening or reporing it as a rumor?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

yo HG...


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Acquire_David_Wesley_f-126878-34.html


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> yo HG...
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Acquire_David_Wesley_f-126878-34.html


lol...

Wow what a dumb move.

You know Nachbar could actually do something if you get him out of the damn corner in the offense.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks for everything, JJ
   


I guess we start Wesley at PG, Sura at SG, and TMac at SF??


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This was a stupid move.

Good job Bristow.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Well im not too concerned about Nachbar, he wasn't going to be back next year anyway. Dont see what we gain by getting Wesley...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

As much as it pains me to say this...

I think it had something to do with the locker room. Seriously,because it wasn't like JJ was stinkin' up the joint. I think the Rockets players had something to do with this deal more than the front office folk.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, Jackson has two years (Including this year) and about 5.2 mill while Wesley has two years (Including this year) and about 9.5 mill left.....I'm not sure what Houston is thinking on this. Jackson and Wesley are close players, but New Orleans clearly has the advantage salary-wise, so I'm not sure what the motivation for Houston was on this.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

give NO Gaines instead of Boki, the trade looks good.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> give NO Gaines instead of Boki, the trade looks good.


Too bad the trade is already done.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> thanks for everything, JJ
> 
> 
> ...


Wesley shooting guard, Sura is a can't shoot point guard.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I guess now the Lue deal makes more sense? Seriously, Welsey should really help you guys out, he's still got something left in him. Trading JJ and Nachbar for him, though, doesn't seem that fair talent for talent.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Wesley can really shoot the ball and this is needed in TMC's team.. Not a bad move by the Rockets


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Jim Jackson is twice the player Wesley is. Wesley's game is finished, he has no handle at all so there is NO WAY he'll play PG for Houston. He's a big liability in defense because he is small and unathletic. And finally, he's nothing close to consistent with his shoot.

I really couldn't think Bristow was able to do that kind of trade. Great job by the Hornets, bad move for Houston, your team has just become weaker.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jackson on his way to Miami? Could be...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kicito</b>!
> Jim Jackson is twice the player Wesley is. Wesley's game is finished, he has no handle at all so there is NO WAY he'll play PG for Houston. He's a big liability in defense because he is small and unathletic. And finally, he's nothing close to consistent with his shoot.
> 
> I really couldn't think Bristow was able to do that kind of trade. Great job by the Hornets, bad move for Houston, your team has just become weaker.


I have to agree.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Jackson on his way to Miami? Could be...


I would like him in Miami, but what would NO want from us? The heat really dont have any trading pieces


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JJ has been far too inconsistent this year, he's been shooting the team out of the game on many occassions. Still, he's been a real trooper playing for Houston, and has been a great leader on and off the court. He didn't deserve to get traded.... I hope this won't hurt team morale.

On the other hand, Wesley is pretty consistent, and can play PG. I honestly didn't believe we could get a player of his talent level with what we have as trade bait (I thought we'd be sending in scrubs), but then again I never thought we'd trade away JJ...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, CD "Step into my office because your Fockering fired."

Unless we could've traded Gaines, Nachbar, Taylor, Howard , Ward or any combination of those players for anything viable at all (which we can't), then the rockets should just stand pat until the offseason.

I just don't get it? Am I missing something or does this setup one of those sweet CD deals like the Francis to Houston deal back in 1999 or the Drexler deal.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*RE:*

I like this trade, personally. Jim Jackson is a great player and all, but the Rockets keep talking of how he cant guard 2s because of his lateral speed. I believe that was one of the reasons why we made the move to acquire Jon Barry. Jim is definitely a good SF but McGrady is proving to be their best option at the 3. Ill be the first to admit that David Wesley isnt the best point guard... but I can guarantee you that he'll be the second best passer on the team after McGrady. 

Wesley IS quick, has good range, and can pass well. Im very surprised because this move is basically transforming the Rockets into a running team... I guess Van Gundy is finally letting up.

Just think of David Wesley as our Doug Christie. This team will be a good passing team with TMac playing SF, Wesley SG, and Sura at point... we should have an energetic and fast team with a smoother offense and plenty of people to spread the floor. 

As for trading to get a PF, Im very sure that the Rockets arent done dealing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> I would like him in Miami, but what would NO want from us? The heat really dont have any trading pieces


Dorell Wright and Malik Allen work under the cap.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: RE:*



> Originally posted by <b>TManiAC</b>!
> I like this trade, personally. Jim Jackson is a great player and all, but the Rockets keep talking of how he cant guard 2s because of his lateral speed. I believe that was one of the reasons why we made the move to acquire Jon Barry. Jim is definitely a good SF but McGrady is proving to be their best option at the 3. Ill be the first to admit that David Wesley isnt the best point guard... but I can guarantee you that he'll be the second best passer on the team after McGrady.
> 
> Wesley IS quick, has good range, and can pass well. Im very surprised because this move is basically transforming the Rockets into a running team... I guess Van Gundy is finally letting up.
> ...


I'm a Hornets' fan, and i have to say that your perception of Wesley needs some update. Basically, all what you said was true 2 years ago, but the last couple of season, Wesley has really lost a step. Now all he is doing is go behind a screen, catch and shoot (. . . and brick).He can't create his own shoot anymore, and has not a good court vision. Believe me, you don't want him the ball in his hands because he is a turnover-waiting-to-happen. He's not a finisher at all, he never attacks the lane . . . so he is useless for an uptempo style of team. And in defense . . . well, let's say Wesley is nowhere near the defender Christie is. He'll get posted-up every single day by bigger SG and that will kill your D.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

First of all, I imagine that JVG would play Wesley as a 1 for defensive matchups, which he will do fine at. Second, hes been having a hard time shooting the ball because hes the only player worth doubling, or defending at all for that matter because the Hornets have been injury plagued for the past two years. The same with his turn overs, which arent horrible, his team needs to be able to catch the pass and score the basket to make anything of a good pass from Wesley. Although I dont feel Wesley is worth any type of flattery, I dont think that hes absolute garbage and I dont think the Rockets got any worse from the trade.

I say hes like christie in that he can be a SG that passes well... Sura, Wesley, Tmac, Juwan Howard, Yao are all exceptional passers, the offense should run much smoother as a result... and I guarantee you they will run the ball faster.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Why the hell did we have to include Jim Jackson? We just keep getting smaller... I like Wesley but I think it's too much for Jim Jackson and Boki, even though Boki would've been let go at the end of the season. Dissapointed in management, Yao is the only player left over from last year's playoff team (Padgett and Weathrespoon don't count). Talk about isolating your superstar.

Nachbar is a scrub, but he still had trade value. I don't really care much for us losing him but if it's sad to see we can only get a 34 year old undersized guard for Jim Jackson and Bostjan Nachbar. This team should be getting more athletic and younger, but outside of TMac and Yao I don't know who can realistically be on this team for more than 2 years. 

Does this make us a better team? Maybe. But we failed to capitalize on our 2 tradeable assets outside of the big two... which just pisses me off.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Does this make us a better team? Maybe. But we failed to capitalize on our 2 tradeable assets outside of the big two... which just pisses me off.


True, but Boki's value ain't gonna get any higher unless he gets PT, which he never will again in Houston. The trade looks bad for us on paper, but I like Wesley and I'm looking foward to seeing what he can do w/ our offense. 

Winning is everything right now, and if we start winning from this point on we'll forget about whatever we gave up to get these trades done.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this has to be one of the stupidest trades i've ever witnessed.

well, i think the rockets should think about trying out gaines. he was horrible for the magic in the little minutes he got, but he's athletic, has good size, and should at least be a decent 2. in fact he can develop into something like jim jackson, but the problem here is he's never had minutes.

i think this need needs to play gaines. he's definitely not great, but you have to play your cards and right now he's all you got now that you just delt away JJ.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Bad trade! 



Boki, okay. JJ...:no: I'm speechless.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Ward and Sura's injuries...*

may have caused Dawson to hurry this deal and come out of it short handed.

That is the most valid explanation I can think of.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2966904



> The Rockets made the latest move, Van Gundy and Dawson said, to bring backcourt help to a team struggling with point guard injuries. Bob Sura is playing with a sore and swollen right knee. Charlie Ward is scheduled for surgery today.





> "The guys upstairs are very impatient," McGrady said. "They're looking to make changes right away to make this team a better team, and I'm all for that. In order for us to be up in the elite teams in this league, they have to find the right pieces to go around myself and Yao to make this a better team. This will add more quickness and more scoring to our roster."


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Also from the above /\



> "This team is definitely stunned," forward Maurice Taylor said. "He's the most consistent player we had. Jimmy is like a rock. He did whatever was necessary. He was a real class act. It's definitely going to stun a lot of people. No matter how much a coach or a team may like you, it shows it's a business. At the end, the organization is going to do what's best for the organization.
> 
> "I don't know if they're making trades to send a message. We're not at the point we're supposed to be."





> "It's hard for myself with Jim, we had a year-and-half together and he did a great job," Van Gundy said. "But I think it is a clear signal that our management is unhappy with how we've performed. I think the second part of that is everyone is concerned with the health of our backcourt."


So let's eliminate anything 'bout JVG having anything to do with the trade... his job's to coach, not to suggest trades. I think trading JJ is a statement to the players...


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

So are we gonna start Jon Barry at SG now? If there is no more trades, this is a really dumb trade.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HT_Flyer</b>!
> So are we gonna start Jon Barry at SG now? If there is no more trades, this is a really dumb trade.


Wesley - Sura - McGrady should be our starting backcourt.

More trades will be made.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Mo Taylor couldnt've said it better. Honestly, I think that everyone "upstairs" should be fired. Where's Donald Trump when you need him?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't understand this trade from a Rockets prespective. Jimmy was good for you guys and better than David Wesley already and you had to throw in a Bostjan Nachbar too? That's weird.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*fwilly ho*

so many horrible GMs in this league, and it gets taken out on the coaches. i'm still wondering why he traded for wesley, when he could've easily had frank williams from the bulls. there's a reason detroit is interested in fwill.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Carroll really blew this one. I also heard that we were trying to trade Jimmy and Mo for Wesley and PJ Brown but NO was asking for a first round pick too.

I'm sure if Carroll had been patient that we could've swung this deal. We could've protected the pick or something. Anything we can do to get Mo' contract of the books we should do.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Like I've writed in Dallas board, you guys can try...It works on cap wise:


Tariq Abdul-Wahad and PJ Brown going to Houston
Alan Henderson going to NO
Mo Taylor and Weatherspoon going to Dallas


Houston: Well... I like Tariq, at least in his Orlando and Denver times, he is a good defender... He can't be less used in Houston than Spoon is being... PJ is a good player, a lot better than MO Taylor... PJ defense also helps a lot!

NO: I think that NO would agree with this move, they get rid of PJ contract, while get a big expiring contract in Alan Henderson, saving a lot of money

Dallas: Mo Taylor is better than Alan Henderson... and Dallas also get rid of Tariq... And if needed, Spoon can play both PF and SF (I don't know if Nelson can use him like he used Najera last season?!)


And if you could find a way to trade Reece Gaines for Frank Williams (may add some Chicago bench player to work on cap), after, trade Charlie Ward to Lakers for Jumaine Jones, your team will be pretty good...


C: Yao, Deke
PF: PJ, Howard, Padgett
SF: T-Mac, Jumaine Jones, Tariq
SG: Sura, Jon Barry, Tariq
PG: Wesley, Frank Williams, Sura

IR: Ryan Bowen, Andre Barrett


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Jimmy Jackson is solid and Nachbar is still promissing, just hasn't gotten a chance....this was a dumb trade for Houston.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re:*

Well, were .500 so I dont know what everyone is complaining about. I doubt anyone knocking David Wesley has REALLY seen the guy play... I think hes doing fine in JVG's rotation.

BTW, anyone who says getting PJ Brown or Tariq Abdul-Wahad for Mo Taylor for contract and salary reasons is not thinking right. After eating so much sh!t because of bad forward contracts (howard, taylor, weatherspoon) were just gonna make our situation worse by importing even uglier contracts?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Now the whole nation can understand why we traded for Wesley. JJ was rumored to be a locker room cancer, Sura could go on the IL anytime, we need someone who can come off screens and hit jumpers... and he is great in the transition game. Not to mention his defense is stellar.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but Boki's value ain't gonna get any higher unless he gets PT, which he never will again in Houston. The trade looks bad for us on paper, but I like Wesley and I'm looking foward to seeing what he can do w/ our offense.
> ...


Finally, I sound like I'm making some sense with my reasoning for the trade


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Well I'll admit it...I was wrong.


----------

